# Non native species.



## Jonathan85 (Jul 23, 2008)

Does any one know of a site that has a complete list of non native species in Britain,I can only find partial lists.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Jonathan85 said:


> Does any one know of a site that has a complete list of non native species in Britain,I can only find partial lists.


There is no complete list as such because it's not entirely known exactly what's out there, but here's a good start for you....

www.alienencounters.org.uk


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex M said:


> There is no complete list as such because it's not entirely known exactly what's out there, but here's a good start for you....
> 
> www.alienencounters.org.uk



Nice bit of info there Al, i remember years ago a garden centre not far from me having ponds full of American bullfrog tadpoles never seen anything like it they were bloody huge. Dont think theyre still there though as now its another housing estate
Got a feeling the tadpoles used to come in with bags of goldfish as well from abroad.
As for terrapins the lakes and canals around here are full of them from the ninja turtle craze days


----------



## Jonathan85 (Jul 23, 2008)

Alex M said:


> There is no complete list as such because it's not entirely known exactly what's out there, but here's a good start for you....
> 
> www.alienencounters.org.uk




Thank you very much 
I should of asked for a more complete list rather than a complete list,most of em only seem to list four or five species in each category when I know there are a lot more.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Jonathan85 said:


> Thank you very much
> I should of asked for a more complete list rather than a complete list,most of em only seem to list four or five species in each category when I know there are a lot more.


 
No worries, and yes, there's alot of species out there - some breeding, some not!


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

It is ilegal to let a grey squirrel free if you have it trapped.By law you have to kill it coz it is such a pest and is killing off the native red squirrel! Dunno if its relevent for you but just thought ide share it


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmm.... I remember someone saying there's corn snakes out breeding somewhere in the South of England, whether that's true or not...


----------



## Jonathan85 (Jul 23, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Hmm.... I remember someone saying there's corn snakes out breeding somewhere in the South of England, whether that's true or not...



I have heard similar things,but until I see proof I wont believe it lol.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

I know the midwife toad is alive and well in the Northampton area as i recently saw a news report on them ,and they've been there over 100 years


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

carlo69 said:


> I know the midwife toad is alive and well in the Northampton area as i recently saw a news report on them ,and they've been there over 100 years


They are more widely spread than many realise - I collected a load of tadpoles from a garden in High Wycombe, all the neighbours had them too!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

richie.b said:


> Nice bit of info there Al, i remember years ago a garden centre not far from me having ponds full of American bullfrog tadpoles never seen anything like it they were bloody huge. Dont think theyre still there though as now its another housing estate
> Got a feeling the tadpoles used to come in with bags of goldfish as well from abroad.
> As for terrapins the lakes and canals around here are full of them from the ninja turtle craze days













like these?:lol2:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

NINJATURTLETOM said:


> It is ilegal to let a grey squirrel free if you have it trapped.By law you have to kill it coz it is such a pest and is killing off the native red squirrel! Dunno if its relevent for you but just thought ide share it


www.greysquirrelcontrol.co.uk/ thought id contribute:lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> 
> like these?:lol2:


Bit bigger than those Habu about the size of your thumb :gasp:
nice pics though


----------

